

Now In 600+ Schools, Lore Gives Higher Ed A Next-Gen Social Network - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/31/now-in-600-schools-and-open-to-any-student-lore-gives-higher-ed-a-next-gen-social-network/

======
hypersoar
"That’s because context is key for social networks, Cohen says. Students don’t
want to 'friend' their professors on Facebook (or connect with them on
LinkedIn in any significant capacity) and they don’t want to broadcast photos
from last night’s party to the world of family members and grandmas on
Facebook."

Hasn't Google+ essentially solved a generalization of this problem with
Circles? Creating a whole new account just to keep your networks separate
seems very clunky (and highly inelegant) by comparison.

~~~
kshatrea
I logged in to write essentially the same thing. Google+ has a lot of features
to solve multi-class problems. An interesting thing would be web-based tools
that Google could develop and release for different circles such that people
could administer and run those circles on different parameters. I guess, the
Google+ platform could enable apps that would do this. For e.g., creating a
Lore-like app, that would allow you to create a blackboard for your circle,
and a family-center app for your family, and such.

------
PostOnce
Although the lore.com landing page tells me absolutely nothing, it is
absolutely beautiful.

